#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Pipeline And Fluid Flow >  >  >  Practical guide to ASME B31.3", by Woods and Bagley

## Nasir

*"Practical guide to ASME B31.3", by Woods and Bagley*  :Big Grin:  



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Practical guide to ASME B31.3", by Woods and Bagley

----------


## Oilandgas

Thank You

----------


## vcemurthi

Thank You

----------


## zaheer

Thank You

----------


## mallickaj

Thank You

----------


## anands

hi buddy 
        Does any one have software.links,books for Risk based inspection.where can i dowload it.

----------


## vcemurthi

Thank You

----------


## vcemurthi

hi,

i am notable to open the downloaded file of "Practical guide of ASME 31.3", Let me the know the details...

Thanks in advance,

regards,
murthi

----------


## gerry_intam

Thank You

----------


## budikoriansyah

thanks buddy

----------


## vcemurthi

Thank You

----------


## ssmith

Thanks.very Nice Book

----------


## deepak

i like it all r very useful books

See More: Practical guide to ASME B31.3", by Woods and Bagley

----------


## efallah

your link is not work now. can you take me the new link again?
thank you

----------


## Hairi

Hi guys..do you have any course note or set of question about API580

----------


## jjjj

Thank You

----------


## badro

Thank You

----------


## pradhapj

Thank You

----------


## nskvc

Thank You

----------


## ribec

Thanks

----------


## Processor

Thanks buddy

----------


## winger2james

Really fantastic E-Book
Thank

----------


## Muhammad_Hussain

Thank you

----------


## sa12345

Thank you

----------


## jason123

tks for this book

See More: Practical guide to ASME B31.3", by Woods and Bagley

----------


## linksalman

does anybody have practical guide book to ASME section VII?
its of CASTI series?
if anyone can share the link?

THANK YOU

----------


## ture

Thank You

----------


## aahmadlou

tanks

----------


## aahmadlou

> *"Practical guide to ASME B31.3", by Woods and Bagley*  
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



tanks

----------


## rahul_chengineer

Thank you

----------


## shankargee

thanq

----------


## gepachir

Thank you

----------


## Pedro Romero

Thanks

----------


## kumarlntv

thank u

----------


## ritesh

thanks

----------


## najeeb

Thank you

----------


## soes

wow.....
nice book


thank uSee More: Practical guide to ASME B31.3", by Woods and Bagley

----------


## mavericklf1

thank you, interesting book

----------


## omli

thank u

----------


## cardozol

is a really nice book, so you can help me in order  to download a book of casti publishing, it name is: casti guidebook to asme section viii div. 1

----------


## shankargee

thanq lot for info.

----------


## baibur

any body having megysey pressure vessel 13th or 14th edition.
                  +
Companion Guide to the ASME Boiler & Pressure Vessel Code by rao

Regards and best wishes

----------


## Gasflo

Thank you for your kidness

----------


## Gasflo

Thank you for your kidness

----------


## bugmenot1

thank you

----------


## ani_dat

Nice Work.
Following is another link for this book:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## pks0707

thank you

----------


## suhairi

thank you

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

Dear Mr.Nasir



Thanks a lotSee More: Practical guide to ASME B31.3", by Woods and Bagley

----------


## suhairi

Thank you so much

----------


## gabovm

Thanks for sharing!!!

----------


## proldan

excelente aporte, muchas gracias.

----------


## nocion_2h

thank you

----------


## eu1993ro

Thanks for sharing!!!

----------


## charlie

Thanks very much.

----------


## mkhurram79

thnx

----------


## jjsenthil79

thanks buddy

----------


## HUGH12345

thank you friend.

----------


## pingpong55

good book

----------


## mkhurram79

thank u very much

----------


## wjw_1980

thank you very much

See More: Practical guide to ASME B31.3", by Woods and Bagley

----------


## Priyoyo

thank's nasir..

----------


## exiliado-uk

excelent material thanks

----------


## soloweber

it seem other have being able to download the book but i cant.the link  is not  accessible.Can somebody  tell me how to go about it or send it to my to this e-mail id. soloweber@yahoo.com
thanks

----------


## mbc.engg

Thanks

----------


## soloweber

hi mbc.engg can you pleases help me with the anchor link or send it to my email id.  soloweber@yahoo.com
I will ever be grateful.thanks

----------


## ani_dat

Dear soloweber,

Pls note that link given by myself on page 4 of this thread is still working. You may please get it from there. Otherwise, inform me. I'll post again.

----------


## maskedsperm

Thanks..... excellent book... thanks for sharing

----------


## Rajith

Thank you, Nasir.

----------


## casaouis02

Merci.

----------


## aionline

Tank you

----------


## Candyman

Thanks

----------


## eta si bedduls

thank you...

See More: Practical guide to ASME B31.3", by Woods and Bagley

----------


## ekasma

Thank you

----------


## salzvision

Thanks dear

----------


## banzai25

thank you

----------


## YEC

thank you

----------


## mkhurram79

thank u so much

----------


## pavlo

Thank You

----------


## Gasflo

Thank you very much for this book. Highly appreciated

----------


## aabdulaslam@gmail.com

Thanks a lot

----------


## barakat72

thank u for this

----------


## acier58

Thanks a lot for this share, Nasir

----------


## john zink

file not found

----------


## acier58

Thanks alot

See More: Practical guide to ASME B31.3", by Woods and Bagley

----------


## stanggurl

Thank you

----------


## masoods

Thank U

----------


## nguyencz

Please someone reupload it to mediafire, thank you in advance

----------


## acier58

> Please someone reupload it to mediafire, thank you in advance



Here: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## gopinathsampath

thank you for the efforts my friends

----------


## gopinathsampath

the document in the link is not readable...please someone upload a readable pdf format

----------


## bava

Not found :Disturbed:

----------


## bava

use **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## kaliwaal

ani_dat,
Can you please re-upload the link, appreciate your help or email me the link at koperwaal@gmail.com

----------


## os12

The link is dead.
pls, upload
Thanks You in advance!

----------


## icandoicanfly

I can't get it ,PLS send it to:icandoicanfly@gamil.com OK? Thanks

----------


## dknypg83

yea, ditto...  :Smile: 

See More: Practical guide to ASME B31.3", by Woods and Bagley

----------


## convitco

Dear sir,
Can anybody re-upload to 4shared.com?

----------


## gtpol57

Try next **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ekasma

thanks very much

----------


## vfq3481

Hi gtpol57!
THX !!!
Best regards friend!

----------


## Jhony5

Hi gtpol57!

Downloading. Good information. Thank you.!!!

Best regards friend!

----------


## ufosky

Thanks

----------


## vikashxlnt

Unable to see this link!!!

----------


## aragorn

Thanks for sharing

----------


## vikashxlnt

Hi.

Can anyone send me the book of piping layout by "Bob Wilson".

Thanks.

----------


## Ibrahim23

Please reupload links here or to ibrahimabdunnazr@yahoo.com thank you

----------


## mamughal

please re upload new link.

Regards

----------


## acier58

> please re upload new link.
> 
> Regards



The link in post #99 is still avaible.
Otherwise, copy and paste on your browser the following address.



"www.4shared.com/rar/dNtOkFR7/Practical_Guide_B313.html"See More: Practical guide to ASME B31.3", by Woods and Bagley

----------


## mamughal

Thankyou Dear

----------


## NIKOLATESLA

Thank you.

----------


## enrique19

thanks

----------


## almosawy

file not available in this site , please review , thanks

----------


## acier58

> file not available in this site , please review , thanks



see post #109

----------


## marmorius2

Thank you.

----------


## akarta

Link is dead .Please send new link thanks

----------


## racp12

acier58,
Thanks a lot. Link works satisfactorily

----------


## Ahsar_MNA

Terimakasih :keinginan:

----------


## ozeri2

Thank you acier58!

----------

